# Rescued Feral Pigeon Squab up for adoption Melbourne Australia



## akseland (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello All,

Firstly a big thank you for this site.

It's given me much needed valuable information on caring for the rescued Squab.

I knew nothing about had rearing a baby bird and have learnt a hell of a lot very quickly over the past 12 days and spent a few $ too.

A little background information on this lucky bird. I've named the little one 
Avon. I'm not sure if its a male or female but like the name for either gender.

Avon fell onto the hard concrete from about a 12-15 foot drop. To be honest I'm amazed Avon survived the fall. Avon only had a small covering of yellow fur / down and eyes were closed.

I was at work when I located Avon. Avons parents and others were partially trapped in a carpark but nest there all the same. When cars move in and out of the carpark with the door open the birds can escape or enter.

I tried in vain to put Avon back up into the nest ( standing on 3 foot bar fridge and I'm 6 feet - arm outstretched and still short of nest ) but it was just too high up and he was good as dead. Heavy breathing and just out of it.

I made a judgement call and decided to take Avon with me for the rest of my shift. Wrapped up in a clean hanky and I put Avon into a makeshift bed until I reached home where I then fed him/ her some water.

A very snug and warm bed with air holes was made and I went about some research. Type of food, amounts, feeding times, food temp etc.

I'm guessing the baby was about 4-7 days old when it was found. Eyes were still closed but opened a few days later at home.
I've had Avon now for 12 days.

Avon can stand up, flap its wings for balance as i feed it with a syringe and ballon stretched over the end. Avon is fed Vetfarm Parrot hand rearing baby formula.

There are plenty of feathers on the wings and they're growing very quickly and there are smatterings of feathers appearing over the body.

I try to give Avon a bit of sunshine in the morning after breakfast and then back in the house to be kept warm. Avon is kept in darkness and warmth most of the day as I'm not sure it's ok to leave Avons cage uncovered and possibly exposed to a cooler temp with the minimal feathers at the moment.

I've two clay heating pads which get heated up about 3-4 times a day for continued warmth.

I've bought some canary seeds in anticipation of when Avon can start pecking and drinking.

I tried to get Avon to start to Peck but didn't want a bar of it and just went for the syringe.

Im not sure on how to wean off formula and onto seeds and water or even when too. I've done plenty of reading on here but I'm guessing its ok with formula for another week or so.

Anyway, as much as I would like to keep Avon and I just may have to, I'd like to offer this very lucky young bird a home to a caring person who would like a Avon as a pet. 

He's full of beans feeding time and nearly jumps' / tries to fly out of the container, while I mix the food up. Avon can see me prepare the food and goes into a peeping frenzy looking at the preparation of his next meal. Its quite funny and a joy to see Avon flourish like this distant to lying dead as on the concrete breathing heavily just 12 days ago.

I have a cat and although that should not be a problem ( easily separated )
I just don't have the time to look after 2 animals.

I'm still stunned on how Avon survived the 12-15 foot drop onto concrete and then managed to pull through the next few days.

Avon wants to live, and has shown that with surviving the fall and flourishing.

Initially i rang Wildlife Victoria and they would not take the bird as it was not native. The Vets just wanted to euthanise. Euthanise was not an option as Avon had displayed that he / she wanted to live flourish.

So, If there are any members in Melbourne Australia who would like a Feral Pigeon as a pet please contact me. 

Many Thanks

Mark.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Mark, thank you for rescuing Avon! If I lived there I'd consider adopting Avon. What a survivor!


----------



## akseland (Dec 27, 2015)

cwebster said:


> Mark, thank you for rescuing Avon! If I lived there I'd consider adopting Avon. What a survivor!


Thats okay  for Avon hey..

Just could not leave Avon to perish in the heat on bare concrete ready to be 

run over or just stop living.

Some would say let mother nature and natural selection run its course.

I suppose If I am not able to adopt Avon out I will have to continue nursing.

Im already reading about how and when to take off formula and introduce 

small seeds and water.

Also looking for a larger enclosure for Avon. At the moment Avon is in my 

cats carry cage.


My immediate concern is having Avon fed when I return to work on Sunday.

I can manage morning feed but then not home for about 9.5 hours !

I was hoping to get Avon interested in some seeds and water before then.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope Avon starts eating soon. Thank you again for rescuing him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here is a link on everything you need on caring for a baby pigeon, in case you have any needs: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

To get him to start weaning, leave 24/7 a small spill proof bowl full with pigeon seed for Avon to start practicing when you are not there. You can also leave a small tip proof bowl of water. 

To generate an interest sprinkle seeds around the bird and move them around with your finger, do this when he/she is hungry-that is the motivator. He may still be a little young, but once he is drinking water then he is definitely ready. *


----------



## akseland (Dec 27, 2015)

Skyeking said:


> *Here is a link on everything you need on caring for a baby pigeon, in case you have any needs: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm
> 
> To get him to start weaning, leave 24/7 a small spill proof bowl full with pigeon seed for Avon to start practicing when you are not there. You can also leave a small tip proof bowl of water.
> 
> To generate an interest sprinkle seeds around the bird and move them around with your finger, do this when he/she is hungry-that is the motivator. He may still be a little young, but once he is drinking water then he is definitely ready. *


Thank you Skyeking

There are not a lot of feathers on Avon, so still quite young I guess. Feathers sprouting here and there though. Avons wings though are quite big and are really developing and have complete feather coverage.

Avon stands up, and with my back turned jumped out of his feeding container onto the microwave pecking at the coloured balloons I use for the end of the feeding syringe. That was pretty cute and cheeky 

Mark.


----------



## akseland (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello Fanciers 

Thought you might like an update.

Avon is growing rapidly with lots of baby feathers and eating lots more these days.

Avon is still on the formula but I've placed small seed and water in the cage while I am away.

Ive had Avon now for 22 days and I believe the bird was about 3-7 days old when picked up off the concrete floor.

A work friend has lent me a larger cage to house Avon in whilst he/she finishes growing and hopefully to be released.

He said he would take Avon as a pet with his other types of birds in his Avory but am keen to see him/her fly and be free.

I definitely do not have the facilities to keep Avon.

I've been reading a thread on how to release.

I really want Avon to be get back with his/her own kind.

Im not sure if Avon will be releasable as Avons eyes were not even open when rescued.

My flat mate and mostly I are the only contact the bird has had.

I'm guessing Avon will be super tame.

Also a few questions please ..

1/ Im concerned about moving to a larger cage as there its quite a bit bigger than the 
current one and difficult to heat. At what point will Avon not need any artificial heating ?

2/ Should I be giving Avon luke warm water baths at anytime ?

3/ Avon is still on formula but as soon as the larger cage is prepared properly I guess it's important to start feeding warmed peas etc. in addition to seeds and water.

4/ Is there anyone around in Prahran, Melbourne, Australia who would be willing to help me guide / release Avon at sometime down the track, or even take Avon on as a pet ?

Avon's quite a handful and I want the best for him/her.

Mark


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of Avon?
You mentioned a microwave. I hope you aren't heating his food in it, as there can be hot spots left in the food, and these can burn his crop. Also, it is very unhealthy to run a microwave in the close vicinity of a bird. It has killed pet birds by running them near them.


----------



## akseland (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, I will get a picture up of Avon very soon today or next day or so.

The food is prepared with fresh boiling water and and mixed with added cold and then tested for temperature with a thermomtere 39-42 degree C


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How are the feathers coming in now?


----------



## akseland (Dec 27, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> How are the feathers coming in now?


I don't really know about what constitues normal growth of feathers for
a growing bird but all appears well from my eyes. 

Ill get some pics up too.


----------



## akseland (Dec 27, 2015)

tricky getting a photo up ..

That's not a very good photo. Excuse the viewing angle and Avon just had a feed hence messy beak.
The photo was taken yesterday 10 Jan !6. I'll get a few more up to give you a better idea of Avons size and looks.


----------



## akseland (Dec 27, 2015)

Another photo of Avon


----------



## akseland (Dec 27, 2015)

Its odd about the viewing angle. The photos upload rotated.
When Avon is sitting still and standing quietly for at least half a second ! I'll snap some better ones.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He should be about 24 days old by now, and should be a bit more feathered. 
Can you look way down his throat with a flashlight? Is there anything there? 
You don't have to bath him at this age, but a warm wet towel to clean off the formula, which will turn to cement if left, and then is difficult to remove, would be good.
I hope you are not still leaving him in the dark. He needs to be in the light. Cover his box with a grate of some kind that will let in light. Or better still a cage large enough for him to be able to flap his wings. My first baby rescues, I kept in a glass fish tank with a reptile heater attached to a chain over the tank, that could be raised or lowered until temp was adjusted at right level. It had a wire top on it. But he does need light. You did mention that you were wanting to start weaning him, but he won't eat in the dark.
A better picture would be good if you can do that.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Avon is a cutie!


----------



## akseland (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I still have Avon and he's growing up / grown up.

I still think there is a bit of growing to him yet.

He flies around the kitchen now in the mornings and lands on his cage ready for breakfast.

I think he is approaching 60 odd days old. He is pecking a lot but still drops the larger dried peas and corn from Pigeon feed. He can pick up the other small dried seeds but still drops them too.

He seems to eat when I am not around defrosted the baby peas that I split open with my fingers to make it a bit easier to hold and swallow.

I also leave very small pieces of walnut and pecans to encourage pecking.

I still feed formula through a syringe but not as much so as to keep him a little hungry and encourage more pecking.

Is this the correct way to wean ?

When will he learn to hold the seed and swallow it ?

Does this come at a later date ?

Its frustrating watch him continually drop a proportion of seeds.

I assume he gets some down through the day when I am not around.

Thank you


----------

